# LS Engine Plans



## AgentOrange (May 28, 2019)

I know there are plans for the chevy 350 style engine, but are there plans for the newer LS style engines?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 28, 2019)

Havent seen any but there are 3d models of the LS for 3D printers so it can be done if you don't mind putting in the work.


----------



## AgentOrange (May 29, 2019)

I actually have some 3d models for the LS but was hoping someone might have already done the leg work for prints.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 29, 2019)

Looks like you are the guy!


----------

